# A couple photos (NWS!)



## Erik McCormick (Jul 25, 2010)

Had an amazing shoot with a model I had never worked with before. I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules by posting these, but we both love them and thought I'd share:












here's one a little more work safe!








Thanks for looking!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 26, 2010)

Uh oh. Lol nsfw pics. Here we go. *gets pop corn* Pretty sure this forum "banned" (nsfw) shots...so be prepared. *I* personally LOVEEEE these! Style,technique,model. I think they're wonderful...and very seductive. Models very pretty. 
2 thumbs up from me...great shots!


----------



## Erik McCormick (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I checked and saw a NWS post and this one doesn't actually show anything...ie, implied.  If it gets taken down, I understand.  Thank you for comments!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol, yeah...I really like them myself. I also don't see a big deal about the nsfw pics...but some people do I guess. Oh well. Hope they don't get taken down. 
Would you mind sharing how you took these, and what PP was done? ? 
Thanks for sharing your pics! Keep up the great shots


----------



## Erik McCormick (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, without going into too much detail, I don't use photoshop.  (what?!  He can't be serious?!)  I've never been able to grasp photoshop, so I use paint shop pro 9.  The first two images were taken in black and white, ISO ~1000, with a 35mm lens on a full frame Nikon D700.  Contrast was added with levels and other little automatic features on PSP9.  The top section of the first image was a heavy crop of another image in which I had to add about (what appears to be) 2 foot of wall on the left with cloning.  Basically added a lot of contrast and some burning in some areas.

A open doorway provided light from an overcast sky, all images have no artificial lighting.  Hope that helps!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, actually it does. Very interesting 
...And I don't feel so *alone* now LMAO...I thought I was one out of the very few people who didn't worship Photo shop. I favored PSP8 for the longest time...and am now using PSP 12. Love psp..., wouldn't give it up...just not a huge fan of PS I guess. I do own PS...and lightroom for that matter...they just don't get used often. Haha. 
Thanks for sharing ur techniques.


----------



## Josh220 (Jul 26, 2010)

NSFW photos should still be fine. As far as I know they just banned full nudity because they are prudes. It's a very touchy subject, some people see skin and instantly dub it as porn. 

Gorgeous model, awesome shots!


----------



## skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't think you will be banned coz they look good and you did it beautifully! I love the last photo and extremely love the clover tatoo actually....


----------



## edouble (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow excellent photos!


----------



## ekool (Jul 26, 2010)

I think these are great shots, good job!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 29, 2010)

Stopped back by to see if anything had happened...didn't think it would. I really do love these shots. Model is gorgeous. Hope to see more in the future!


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 23, 2010)

she is gorgeous. what a stomach!  no artificial lighting?  great job man, i hope to one day have my photos look like that.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Aug 25, 2010)

The lighting in the third shot is absolutely phenomenal!! I love the soft but defined shadow transitions, and the texture of the hair and body lines. I just wish you had done a little burning on the left forearm, since it's quite a bit hot, being the closest to the light. Great shot though!


----------



## dannystoria (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW!! These are gorgeous! LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Travis F (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice work! Great images of a beautiful woman.

The only thing I would suggest is to clone out the skin crease lines on her stomach in the third photo. She has a great midsection but it looks like she was hunched over a bit prior to this shot. Don't take it the wrong way, I don't mean a fat crease (definetly NOT) but a red line that developed from bending. If I had a stomach like that I surely would want that little bit fixed up as it's kind of counter to how it probably normally looks.

BTW - The third image is my favorite of the ones you posted. Do you have a similar shot with eye contact?

Great job,
Travis


----------

